# What goes here?



## NewKid (Oct 28, 2019)

I need some help in identifying what is missing in this picture of my ‘68 convertible and where I can get replacements (see picture). It’s at the rear of the rear window and just in front of the convertible top frame. I’m guessing that it’s some top of seal for when the top is up. Any ideas???? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC they should be the Auxiliary Seals.


----------



## NewKid (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you. Exactly what I needed.
NewKid


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbsup: Good Deal, I recently replaced them on the '67 and thought that was what your picture was of.
Cheers.


----------

